
Ask HN: What to look for in a business partner? - albertTJames
I have had in my life a couple of good ideas and have developed a good technical know how in school and through various higher education degrees. But I have never found a like minded or at least complementary skilled associate to build a serious business with. I have participated in startups, and projects, as a skilled technician in various domains. I have always &quot;enable&quot; people to do their projects, but never really formed a team to build a common project.<p>I am sure there are a thousand ways of meeting a good associate, but what would be your advice on how to go about it ?
Would you recommend working with friends above all ? Or more experience, maybe less technical people ?
Do you have advice on how to set shares &#x2F; rules &#x2F; work ethics ?
Any red flags when picking an associate ? Or good predictors for a productive association ?
======
nautical
I also face the same dilemma , I am a fairly competent tech person and believe
can build good products . I always lacked a business minded person who can
sell . As I type I have a product ready and am looking for a person who can
sell .

I believe you should also look for a person , who can fill the void ; that you
have ; to build a good business .

------
gpayal
One who does not shy away from giving honest opinion and criticism. Plus
ability to churn the criticism into something constructive for business
growth.

As far as the team goes it should be a mix of tech and non-tech members so
there is not a similar mindset and ideas from the team. It will help getting
different perspectives and viewpoints to various business decisions.

~~~
gpayal
One more important thing while working with friends; make sure to follow the
same due diligence in paper work and business contracts to keep the business
separate from friendship. Working with friends comes with it's own set of pros
and cons. Keeping things professional will make both business and friendship
stronger than ever before.

